
Startup Claims It Can Sell Your Used MP3s Legally - lotusleaf1987
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/startup_claims_it_can_sell_your_used_mp3s_legally.php
======
sandeepshetty
This is interesting if for nothing else than the hope that the record industry
will take them to court and prove that digital content is not the same as
physical goods and the same rules don't apply, hence contradicting their
current stand.

[http://www.virtualschool.edu/mon/ElectronicFrontier/WineWith...](http://www.virtualschool.edu/mon/ElectronicFrontier/WineWithoutBottles.html)

